# Can we roam outside Airport in City during Halt



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Friends, 

I am looking for tickets and observing that there is halt of about 14-20 hrs in SIngapore/ Kaula Lumpur....

Can we roam around the city in the halt time or we have to Sit at the Airport only in waiting for next Flight ??? :confused2:
I am at VE Subclass 175 PR VISA....

Also, if you can rate Singapore/Malaysia/Qantas Airlines please ?

Thanks
Viren


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Yes if you have the approproate Visa.... (just don't miss your flight)

Singapore - Excellent
Malaysian - Good but not as good as Singapore or Quantas but its cheaper....
Qantas - Very Good unless you get bad crew (Australian females can be real miserable dragons )


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Halo for giving this information..

appropriate VISA means? I have Australia subclass 175 independant Visa but no Visa for Singapore or Kuala Lumpur, can I go outside on my Visa?

one drawback for Sinagpore I feel is that its Non-Refundable !!



Halo said:


> Yes if you have the approproate Visa.... (just don't miss your flight)
> 
> Singapore - Excellent
> Malaysian - Good but not as good as Singapore or Quantas but its cheaper....
> Qantas - Very Good unless you get bad crew (Australian females can be real miserable dragons )


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can't roam outside the airport as you would require a visitor visa for both Malaysia and Singapore. 

SIN is a great city to transit through and so is KL. However due to the visa situation you cannot leave the terminals. Check into the KL one however, I think their hotel is within the airport and it may be possible to go in without going through immigration.



erviren said:


> Thanks Halo for giving this information..
> 
> appropriate VISA means? I have Australia subclass 175 independant Visa but no Visa for Singapore or Kuala Lumpur, can I go outside on my Visa?
> 
> one drawback for Sinagpore I feel is that its Non-Refundable !!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

erviren said:


> TI have Australia subclass 175 independant Visa but no Visa for Singapore or Kuala Lumpur, can I go outside on my Visa?
> 
> one drawback for Sinagpore I feel is that its Non-Refundable !!


You need a Visa for Singapore.... 
ICA - Countries Requiring Visa


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Halo said:


> You need a Visa for Singapore....
> ICA - Countries Requiring Visa


Both of them give on-arrival visa for Indians( it take <30mins), I would recommend Singapore, since it is very easy/cheap to reach the city center compare to Malaysia. Also you can buy quite a few thing in Singapore which are much cheaper than AU, like electronics items. Make sure to get your tax refund for the items you buy in Singapore.

Malaysian airline may be cheap, but if you enjoy a short stay in Singapore and have a nice shopping list, you will makeup for the extra price you pay for Singapore airlines.

Singapore will be humid & rainy right now, keep a couple of cloths and a raincoat in your cabin baggage.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Please double check that.

I found the on-arrival info for Malaysia (yes you can if you hold continuing ticket).

I did not find it for Singapore, so please check.





avinash said:


> Both of them give on-arrival visa for Indians( it take <30mins), I would recommend Singapore, since it is very easy/cheap to reach the city center compare to Malaysia. Also you can buy quite a few thing in Singapore which are much cheaper than AU, like electronics items. Make sure to get your tax refund for the items you buy in Singapore.
> 
> Malaysian airline may be cheap, but if you enjoy a short stay in Singapore and have a nice shopping list, you will makeup for the extra price you pay for Singapore airlines.
> 
> Singapore will be humid & rainy right now, keep a couple of cloths and a raincoat in your cabin baggage.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am looking for tickets and observing that there is halt of about 14-20 hrs in SIngapore/ Kaula Lumpur....
> 
> ...


14 to 20 hours wait in Singapore.
What can be done without going out of the Terminal. 
Means we have to sit there for the above said hours or we get a rest room there
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Singapore airport is an excellent transit point. You can easily while away the time window shopping, lounging etc. 
You can use the transit hotel to catch a good nap and bath.
Singapore Airport will give you a 96 hour transit visa on arrival - so you can leave the airport for a few hours.
Even without this visa you can hop on to the free tour - there are counters in the airport for this.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Please double check that.
> 
> I found the on-arrival info for Malaysia (yes you can if you hold continuing ticket).
> 
> I did not find it for Singapore, so please check.



Pufff, sorry about the delay finally able to dig out the source

YourSingapore.com - Visa Free Transit Facilities

In 2006 when I was returning from USA, I did happen to get a transit visa on arrival at Singapore (It was free, not sure) I was not sure about the current status.

But was able to find the details at the above link. I am planing to stay in Singapore for a day before going to Oz. Let z how it goes

For more information on VFTF Scheme, please call 6391 6100 (during office hours)


----------



## JDavenport (Jul 9, 2009)

Singapore is a great city to have a look at and if you're stuck at the airport for 15+ hours I'd definitely consider going into the city. The last time I went to Aus, I spent a week in Singapore. On the way back I had a ten hour wait, but my visa was still valid so I went back into the city for a meal.

There are some great restaurants (especialy by the river in the centre). The train system is very efficient and quick. Just beware VERY aggressive sales people; I had to literally fight them off when walking through shopping centres. Ditto for restaurants; looking at the menu seems to be an invite for you to be dragged inside the restaurant whether you want to go or not. 

Also be prepared for the hot/cold effect if you walk from outside into a shopping centre or other building - they all have air conditioning and I was often freezing cold when indoors.

Singapore airport has rooms for sleeping and showers as well (the latter are a blessing when you are halfway on a journey). Be prepared for roving squads of armed guards (and I mean a squad) with automatic weapons very politiely asking for your passport.

I took Singapore airlines - excellent service and no problems at all. Can't speak for the others.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Singapore Airport is awesome to hang out in. Why not go to the rooftop swimming pool and lounge? Free Internet in the terminal and lots of places to sit and chill, eat, etc.



hari999999 said:


> 14 to 20 hours wait in Singapore.
> What can be done without going out of the Terminal.
> Means we have to sit there for the above said hours or we get a rest room there
> ..................................................................................................................................
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Singapore Airport is awesome to hang out in. Why not go to the rooftop swimming pool and lounge? Free Internet in the terminal and lots of places to sit and chill, eat, etc.


Thankyou amaslam.......
I am planning route by Singapore. 
Going first time so not intrested in any risk of going outside the airport to see the city.
Good to hear about the facilities in airport.
But when we go outside at singapore airport what will be status of our luggage
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You shouldn't be so worried. SIN airport runs a free city tour. You can find the details at the Singapore Airport website. As for your luggage normally it will be checked through to your destination. And you can rent a locker at the airport to keep your hand luggage. Then hop on your free city tour and enjoy some fresh air and a bit of Singapore. 



hari999999 said:


> Thankyou amaslam.......
> I am planning route by Singapore.
> Going first time so not intrested in any risk of going outside the airport to see the city.
> Good to hear about the facilities in airport.
> ...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

amaslam said:


> You shouldn't be so worried. SIN airport runs a free city tour. You can find the details at the Singapore Airport website. As for your luggage normally it will be checked through to your destination. And you can rent a locker at the airport to keep your hand luggage. Then hop on your free city tour and enjoy some fresh air and a bit of Singapore.


Fresh Air......? Singapore :eyebrows:


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, unlike the UK <cough> ash cloud </cough> 



Halo said:


> Fresh Air......? Singapore :eyebrows:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Yeah, unlike the UK <cough> ash cloud </cough>



Actually, the air quality in the UK in the last 10 years is extremely good.... I will find the stats if I have time.... Also, due to the clean-up in general we have fresh Salmon in the Thames. (but we are actually talking about Singapore - not so?)


----------



## raju (Feb 12, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> 14 to 20 hours wait in Singapore.
> What can be done without going out of the Terminal.
> Means we have to sit there for the above said hours or we get a rest room there
> ..................................................................................................................................
> ...


hi

if you are travelling via singapore let me know the date and time. If its saturday or sunday we can meet up.

cheers
Raju


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

raju said:


> hi
> 
> if you are travelling via singapore let me know the date and time. If its saturday or sunday we can meet up.
> 
> ...


Thankyou raju...
I will be in Singapore on Tuesday and not on weekends.
you are in singapore
................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

erviren said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am looking for tickets and observing that there is halt of about 14-20 hrs in SIngapore/ Kaula Lumpur....
> 
> ...


would suggest u should go out n visit the city (s'pore)..n as somebody suggested it free...don't be too much cautious n try to enjoy also...u wll be fine there...n i must say s'pore airport is world class very very gud..


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> would suggest u should go out n visit the city (s'pore)..n as somebody suggested it free...don't be too much cautious n try to enjoy also...u wll be fine there...n i must say s'pore airport is world class very very gud..



I'de rather sit in the Singapore airport any day of the week.... just not too late when all the shops are closed.... What is a good idea - I stayed for a few days... is stay go here and have a sleep/swim/meal etc for those 15 hours... I thought it was a great hotel and its RIGHT in the airport.

Crowne Plaza Hotel Changi Airport | Singapore Airport Hotel


----------

